# Quick Goodbye



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just saying goodbye to the forum. Looks like it is time to find somewhere else to post. 

Thanks to everyone that has taken time to reply to what I posted and I will stop by from time to time to see what you are working on.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> Just saying goodbye to the forum. Looks like it is time to find somewhere else to post. Thanks to everyone that has taken time to reply to what I posted and I will stop by from time to time to see what you are working on.


Why if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Was it something I said?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Well that just bites!!! I'm gonna miss your duck calls.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hate to see you go ghost. 
Have always enjoyed your post and projects. 
Why a change of heart?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sorry to see you go. Good luck with the calls.

I wonder if your departure and SandburRanch have anything in common. Timing seems too close.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't think there are a ton of call enthusiasts on the forum and I can see how you might feel like your work isn't fully appreciated. I guarantee it's not a reflection on your skill. Your stuff is really nice. 
I hope you can find the right forum to showcase your work and get more feedback but I also hope you'll stick around here as well. It's nice to see projects other than bowls and pens. I'd love to see more build threads from you too. I haven't watched part 2 yet but I will. You've inspired at least one guy here, and I thank you for that.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

+1 to what Bonanza said.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

+2 ...

I think I've already posted that I don't know the first thing about calls, but I recognize the skill and artistry that you've put into the ones you share here.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

And to think I just got my call parts and am excited to show them to you
what happened anyway?


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys thanks for asking and not to beat anything to death here it is fast and sweet. 

First no one here said or did anything to make me decide to stop posting in fact it is the opposite. When I post if a comment is left I can bet who it will be from, always the same few folks, thank each one of you for the comments. 

I have been asked to do tutorials and others I put up when someone asked technical questions and like my other posts nothing is usually said. To be honest I put a lot of work into them hoping to help others even without being asked. 

Whether it is just a lack of interest or whatever the reason might be posting work that is simply ignored doesn't make someone anxious to post the next piece. So there is the reason pretty much lack of interest on this site in what I do unless I turn a bowl tells me it is time to wrap it up. 

I will still check out what you guys are posting I just won't be adding to the threads. Hope you don't take this as whining it certainly isn't just being truthful with the site and myself.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I tried to talk ghost into staying through numerous PM's but had no luck with it. As I told him I hope he misses us enough to come back but until then good luck with everything.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ghost5 said:


> I have been asked to do tutorials and others I put up when someone asked technical questions and like my other posts nothing is usually said. To be honest I put a lot of work into them hoping to help others even without being asked.
> 
> Whether it is just a lack of interest or whatever the reason might be posting work that is simply ignored doesn't make someone anxious to post the next piece. So there is the reason pretty much lack of interest on this site in what I do unless I turn a bowl tells me it is time to wrap it up.


I know exactly what you are talking about. You can't take the lack of response personally. It could be said that because the response is low to nil, and there is a great quantity of 'views', that those that viewed didn't reap some benefit from your threads. Or, a reply to a post would be from a member blowing his own horn. It seems that it may give way for some to post their own thing instead of starting their own post, or draw attention to themselves. It would be nice though if they replied with something...even as simple as "Thank you for your post". How hard would that be to do.

I've been around for a while, and have posted pictures, tutorials, and even some lengthy replies on techniques and methods. I get the same thing at times...many views and hardly any replies. I've thought a lot about why that happens. Maybe it's because many have no interest in anything I have to say, or have no interest in the subject matter, or just don't want to give someone any credit. Seems like some that don't reply will likely reply to a post on the weather, or maybe about some cute pet. But, with the views it appears that some have read the posts. 

So, like you I have had thoughts of why bother. I remember before the internet, I couldn't get information, as the competition, or anyone that had the knowledge felt it was proprietary and to share it would lessen their way in life. I wonder what goes through members' minds when a post discusses methods and techniques from those with experience with the intent only to help, for free. 

I've had the urge to leave many times, but I realize that generally speaking there are many here that do appreciate my input, and have developed many friends. I try not to be sensitive to what doesn't happen, and for the times that the responses are favorable, make up for when they aren't. I hope you don't leave for those reasons.








 







.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I know from my own experience I dont post a comment on every single thing I view but that doesnt mean I dont appreciate it
I thought the pot call tutorial Ghost did was great and also had alot of feed back
Maybe he is just taking things to personal


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> I know from my own experience I dont post a comment on every single thing I view but that doesnt mean I dont appreciate it I thought the pot call tutorial Ghost did was great and also had alot of feed back Maybe he is just taking things to personal


ditto here. maybe there needs to be a like button so we can respond quickly like that and the OP will know that they've had people visit. sad to see ghost leaving


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey dude I think its cool you said a good bye instead of just dropping of the face of the earth. I get it and seems logical. Because of you I will be making a duck call and I don't even hunt for birds but will a great make a gift for a buddy I got in mind. But I have thought about turkey with my bow and may have to do a pot call.


----------



## Deltaone (Jul 20, 2013)

Well I just wanted to say that it seems most forums are almost the same. Meaning that some people can post something and get all kinds of replies while others get very few. Not that I'm complaining because I don't let it bother me. I read a lot of posts on here that are interesting but don't reply; mainly because I don't have the answer to the topic from lack of knowledge on the subject.

Try this ghost5; Take a vacation from the forum for awhile and don't let small things bother ya. Enjoy what you do and have fun. Maybe you'll come back with a different outlook. Remember you cannot please everyone.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I know for me, as a fairly new woodworker, I read nearly every single post. However , because of my lack of experience and knowledge, I don't post replies very often. Although I am quick to post my admiration of amazing projects. 

I especially read the posts where advice and suggestions are freely given by the experienced members here. I soak up as much as I can and am grateful for the experience shared on this forum.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Ghost I know the feeling I post very rarely as when I do it seem as if many look but no reply's. So I guess I'm somewhat guilty I see and look at many post during an evening my time to relax if I replied to all it would not be relaxing. Keep in touch. 

Wood Shavings 
Jerry


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

ghost, I'm gonna miss ya if you leave but I support you in either decision you decide. I have several posters that I read their posts and enjoy BUT I definitely don't (or don't take time) reply due to time....yep it's 11:21 pm our time and 6 comes early, yet I haven't stopped for this day to end. 

I've had the same feelings and thoughts to stop BUT the Lord reminds me that WE don't know whom we've strown seed to that has helped them produce better crops and knowledge. This site is so large I only get to see a touch of the knowledge being laid out BUT I feel Blessed to gather the nuggets of info I needed and the wonderful friends I've gotten to know. There's some days I feel like I'm helping greatly and others as spitting into the wind but if I've helped one to go forward with their passion in wood then I made a giant step for mankind.

Your workmanship and threads you've done have Blessed MANY people that you have no idea that's read them. MAYBE the mods will add that "LIKE" button similar to the "thanks" one and we'd be surprised at whom is looking.

Again I support you either way......BUT I'd rather see you hang out in voice with us!!! You got my #, call re: walnut we discussed!!!


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm sorry to see you go. I have't been here long, but I have seen a few of your projects. I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but it happens sometimes. I try to thank people for there post, but sometimes it does slip. I guess sometimes it does depend on the time you post too (haven't really been here long enough to notice a real pattern as everyone seems to be keeping up so far), but the majority being US time zone and most activity around 5-6 those seem to be great times to get responses. Also I've noticed that some categories are viewed more than others. Obviously the general threads are most popular, but other than that few view other categories. I guess it just boils down to what your expertise is, and I would venture a guess duck calls are a smaller nitch than others. I admire your work and I will be learning more about duck calls because of you, but whatever you decide to do I wish you luck.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Ghost...I haven't been here long enough to know much about you but I sure appreciate the advice you gave me regarding drying wood. Best to you as you surf the net....say howdy when you come through here now and then.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Ghost-
+1 with Tim about not knowing how many seeds have sprouted.

I've joined several forums to see "what was out there", have to say in my opinion that there are only 2 or 3 of'em out there that are fairly active (some are quiet= dead, no new posts in days/weeks)--with guys/gals trying to learn about improving their techniques or making new things (flat work included), without running afoul of the artsy/fartsy people/snobs/experts that seem to be on some sites that really put a damper on the camaraderie. (Sorry-- I call'em as I see'em) That's why I like _here_ so much.
I'm one of those that's learned A LOT from reading the posts and seeing the pics (hence generating views) and don't usually comment unless I think it's appropriate. I too--vote for a "like" without having to generate a post if that will help.
Apology for the long winded explanation--look forward to seeing more of your work. At least it's here for reference when I start turning the "small" things--thanks for that.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Ghost5, I am fairly new on this forum, but have greatly enjoyed viewing and admiring your work. I don't know enough about high end duck calls to make an intelligent comment or even ask a question without feeling like a fool so I have just read and tried to soak up information. I guess that I understand that you might be feeling like you are talking to an empty room, but perhaps the issue is that some of us just admire great work without recognizing the fact that the forum is for two way communications. Anyway, I am appreciative of having seen your fine craftmanship.


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

In any thread, the people who read it far outweigh the people who will comment on it. Increase the complexity of the discussion and any normal person shies away from commenting and removing any doubt about their lack of skills. IOW, the best writers often don't get the discussions they were hoping to get. There are simple yet effective ways to increase thread interaction and you should consider those wherever you post.


----------

